# ...



## studioj (Sep 8, 2011)

...


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: The New World Trade Center*

well done! Cool sound design. 

The video is awesome...


----------



## rannar (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow, really nice video. And good job with the music, a good piece on its own too even without the vid, I listened to it in the background on repeat while browsing another page.


----------



## studioj (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks so much!

and Hendrik - a little Orch String Runs bit with the drum fill into the rock out at the end... loving your library, thanks!

j


----------



## johnhamilton (Sep 9, 2011)

Love the rock feel towards the end!


----------

